# Wednesday Humor



## sawhorseray (Sep 30, 2020)

A boy asks his father, "Dad, are bugs good to eat?" "That's disgusting. Don't talk about things like that over dinner," the dad replies. After dinner the father asks, "Now, son, what did you want to ask me?" "Oh, nothing," the boy says. "There was a bug in your soup, but now it’s gone."


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 30, 2020)

Very good.  Another good round perfectly timed to send me off to work in a good mood.  Love the bomb dog!


----------



## robrpb (Sep 30, 2020)

Funny.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 30, 2020)

HAHAHA man Ray you are on the roll. Great enjoying it.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 30, 2020)

Good ones Ray.  Keep 'em coming.     
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 30, 2020)

LOL.  Very good.  I needed a pick me up this afternoon.  Thanks.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 30, 2020)

Those are all great


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 1, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> View attachment 465180


 Love this one, Chris!!!
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 1, 2020)

LOL! Needed the laughs this morning.
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 1, 2020)

Late one night a burglar broke into a house and while he was sneaking around he heard a voice say, "Jesús is watching you." He looked around and saw nothing. He kept on creeping and again heard, "Jesús is watching you." In a dark corner, he saw a cage with a parrot inside. The burglar asked the parrot, "Was it you who said Jesús is watching me" The parrot replied, "Yes." Relieved, the burglar asked, "What is your name?" The parrot said, "Clarence." The burglar said, "That's a stupid name for a parrot. What idiot named you Clarence?" The parrot answered, "The same idiot that named the Rottweiler Jesús."


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 2, 2020)




----------

